# 27mm seatpost



## montage (27 Aug 2010)

My pounds for your post, fairly long, nothing special - want it to go on my turbo trainer as the saddle is currently too low,

cheers


----------



## e-rider (27 Aug 2010)

27.0 are quite hard to find these days - cheap Tioga ones were available last time I looked for £15, otherwise Thomson make one for £65. They also sell like hot cakes on ebay - I guess because of limited availablity.


----------



## HaloJ (28 Aug 2010)

Hilary Stone seems to have a few over on London Fixed Gear.

http://www.lfgss.com...tml#post1600386

Number 36 seems to fit your bill.
(36) KALLOY with RITCHEY TYPE HEAD 27.0mm 295mm rails to limit mark **NEW & UNUSED** a light & secure easy to adjust post £12


----------



## montage (29 Aug 2010)

thanks for the help!


----------



## Alan Whicker (30 Aug 2010)

I was in Decathlon yesterday looking for a post, and they do one that comes with a shim to fit a range of diameters - I think 27mm was one of them (but check!). It cost nine quid.


----------



## e-rider (30 Aug 2010)

A 27.0 shim would have to go to 25.4 and that would be rubbish!


----------



## bikepacker (2 Sep 2010)

BBB do one with a long post. http://www.greyville.com/products/1370


----------



## montage (2 Sep 2010)

cheers for the links all - definately going to look into it!


----------

